# [ATI] probleme de compilation ? [résolu]

## George Abitbol

Bonjour,

j'ai une ati x600 sur chipset Intel, le tout sur un laptop HP Compaq nx8220 :

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

Quand j'emerge les ati-drivers (stables ou instables, c'est pareil) j'ai un certain nombre d'erreurs et de warnings concernant des symboles inconnus et des erreurs de pointeurs. Du coup, quand je lance X, j'ai plein d'erreurs, et je reste dans mon tty.

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème (et l'a résolu :p), ben je veux bien de son aide.

Sinon je peux poster le log de la compilation et on peut commencer à troubleshooter.

Merci

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Afin de mieux t'aider, je pense qu'il faudrait que tu postes tes messages d'erreur lors de l'emerge!

----------

## George Abitbol

bon, vous l'aurez voulu :p

```

 $ sudo emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.19.10.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.21.7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.20.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.22.5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.23.7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.24.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ati-drivers-8.21.7-linux-2.6.15.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/09ati

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.14-access_ok.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.19.10

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ati-drivers-8.20.8-linux-2.6.15.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.20.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.21.7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.14-compat_ioctl.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/p1.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ioctl32.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-smp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ati-drivers-8.22.5-intermodule.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ati-drivers-8.23.7-noiommu.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.22.5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.23.7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.24.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ati-drivers-8.23.7-gcc41.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo-r7

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7'

  CC [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3 

.o

  CC [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvid 

ia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpg 

art_be.o

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:  

In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8 

173: attention : déclaration implicite de la fonction « pm_register »

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:  

In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8 

183: attention : déclaration implicite de la fonction « pm_unregister_all »

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:  

At top level:

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6 

077: attention : « ati_gart_base » défini mais n'a pas été utilisé

  CC [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i750 

5-agp.o

  CC [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fire 

gl_public.o

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/mod 

ules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:162:

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

h:267:5: attention : « FIREGL_VMA_INFO » n'est pas défini

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/mod 

ules/fglrx/build_mod/drm_proc.h:41,

          à partir de /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/bu 

ild_mod/firegl_public.c:333:

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:561:5:  

attention : « __HAVE_VBL_IRQ » n'est pas défini

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:664:5:  

attention : « __HAVE_VBL_IRQ » n'est pas défini

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:936:5:  

attention : « __HAVE_SG » n'est pas défini

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:407:5: attention : « FIREGL_VMA_INFO » n'est pas défini

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:425:5: attention : « FIREGL_VMA_INFO » n'est pas défini

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:579: attention : « inter_module_put » est obsolète (déclaré à include/linux/module.h:575)

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:581: attention : « inter_module_unregister » est obsolète (déclaré à include/linux/module.h:572)

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:601: attention : « inter_module_register » est obsolète (déclaré à include/linux/module.h:571)

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:632: attention : « inter_module_put » est obsolète (déclaré à include/linux/module.h:575)

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: At top level:

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3509: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3510: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3511: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3512: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3513: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3514: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3515: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3516: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3518: attention : initialisation d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3528: attention : la déclaration de fonction n'est pas un prototype valide

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: In function `test_inter_module_interface':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3594: attention : « inter_module_put » est obsolète (déclaré à include/linux/module.h:575)

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3600: attention : « inter_module_put » est obsolète (déclaré à include/linux/module.h:575)

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: In function `__ke_agp_allocate_memory_phys_list':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3858: attention : passage de l'argument n°3 au pointeur de fonction transforme un pointeur en entier 

 sans transtypage

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: In function `__ke_agp_bind_memory':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3897: attention : passage de l'argument n°1 au pointeur de fonction d'un type pointeur incompatible

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c: In function `__ke_agp_unbind_memory':

/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public. 

c:3910: attention : passage de l'argument n°1 au pointeur de fonction d'un type pointeur incompatible

  LD [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglr 

x.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

Warning: could not find /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/ 

build_mod/.libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3.cmd for /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/ 

modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3

*** Warning: "inter_module_register" [/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/ 

modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "inter_module_put" [/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modul 

es/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "inter_module_get_request" [/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/l 

ib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "inter_module_unregister" [/home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/li 

b/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

  CC      /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglr 

x.mod.o

  LD [M]  /home/portage/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglr 

x.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 into /home/portage/tmp//portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/image/ categor 

y x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

man:

making executable: /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

making executable: /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

QA Notice: the following files contain runtime text relocations

 Text relocations require a lot of extra work to be preformed by the

 dynamic linker which will cause serious performance impact on IA-32

 and might not function properly on other architectures hppa for example.

 If you are a programmer please take a closer look at this package and

 consider writing a patch which addresses this problem.

TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

TEXTREL usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

TEXTREL usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

QA Notice: the following files contain executable stacks

 Files with executable stacks will not work properly (or at all!)

 on some architectures/operating systems.  A bug should be filed

 at http://bugs.gentoo.org/ to make sure the file is fixed.

RWX --- --- usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

!WX --- --- usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

RWX --- --- usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

>>> Completed installing ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 into /home/portage/tmp//portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/i 

mage/

>>> Merging x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xorg-x11/include

--- /usr/lib/modules/

--- /usr/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- /usr/lib/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- /usr/lib/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libaticonfig.a

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/X11/

--- /usr/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

>>> /usr/include/GL/glATI.h

--- /etc/

>>> /etc/fglrxprofiles.csv

>>> /etc/fglrxrc

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

--- /opt/

--- /opt/ati/

--- /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libaticonfig.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glATI.h

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7

--- cfgpro obj /etc/fglrxrc

--- cfgpro obj /etc/fglrxprofiles.csv

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/09ati

--- cfgpro dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/linux

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/drivers

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/dri

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11/extensions

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/include/GL

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /opt/ati/bin

--- !empty dir /opt/ati

--- !empty dir /opt

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions

 * Removing x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 from moduledb.

/usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1.ebuild: line 329: /usr/bin/opengl-update: A 

ucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

/usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1.ebuild: line 312: /usr/bin/opengl-update: A 

ucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "opengl-update ati"

 * To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_unregister

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_get_request

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_put

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol inter_module_regis  [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## Darkael

Apparement le driver a besoin de symboles qui ne sont plus présents dans le kernel 2.6.16

Je n'utilise plus d'Ati, mais est-ce que ce problème n'est pas résolu avec la toute dernière version de ati-drivers (24. :Cool:  ?

----------

## ultrabug

Ouais, un ptit emerge --sync et un revdep-rebuild histoire d'etre sur de tout et recommences ?

----------

## George Abitbol

pas mieux :'(

pour info, voila ce que j'ai quand je lance X :

```

[size=9]X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux pcslespess 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 10:30:32 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 03 May 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 23 15:16:23 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

Symbol VBEFreeModeInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol VBEGetModeInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpEnable from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpRelease from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpDeviceId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpVendorId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpGetMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDeviceInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmClose from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmOpen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86FreeInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitIrq from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitIrq from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86InitInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWGetHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86FreeInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

[/size]

```

avec toujours des erreurs de compilation lors de l'emerge des drivers 2.24.8.

----------

## AigleFR

Moi aussi j'ai une ati (radeon 9600) sur mon portable. Mais pour la faire tourner avec les drivers ati, je suis obligé de le faire avec le kernel 2.6.14, aussi non impossible de lancer X. Peut etre que dans ton cas c'est pareil ...

----------

## George Abitbol

Idem. la derniere version qui a marché était la 8.14.13-r3 sur un 2.6.14.

----------

## terminou

je n arrivais pas non plus a configurer l'acceleration 3D avec les 2.6.16 aussi. je suis retourne  au 2.6.15-gentoo-r7. regarde si ca peux t'aider aussi.

----------

## George Abitbol

Ben avec du 2.6.15, la version 8.14.13 compilait bien, mais les trucs openGL (genre glxgears) plantaient (genre je devais faire un xkill pour les tuer, et apres les processus restait actif en mangeant _beaucoup_ de ressources, et impossible de le tuer avec un kill -9, meme en root), et la fermeture de X faisait freezer la machine.

----------

## George Abitbol

FIXED !

Bon alors je donne dans l'ordre ce que j'ai fait :

- j'ai enlevé dlloader dans mes use flags dans /etc/make.conf

- emerge de xorg et de synaptics

- emerge des ati-drivers stables -> plantage

- mise en commentaire dans /usr/src/linux/kernel/Makefile de

    # obj-$(CONFIG_OBSOLETE_INTERMODULE) += intermodule.o

- recompilation du kernel (2.6.16-r7)

- reboot sur le kernel tout frais

- emerge des ati-drivers stables -> plantage

- emerge des ati-drivers instables (8.24.8 ) -> ca a l'air de faire de la merde aussi à la compilation, mais en fait non  :Very Happy: 

=>$ glxgears

15585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3117.000 FPS

17942 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3588.400 FPS

18007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3601.400 FPS

17273 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3454.600 FPS

18029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3605.800 FPS

Yahoooo !!!

Bon par contre j'ai pas sessayé de recompiler les drivers instables apres la première manip (recompiation de xorg et synapics après avoir enlevé dlloader des use flags), donc si des gens peuvent essayer pour savoir si c'est ça qui a résolu le problème ou si c'est le bidouiilage du Makefile...

----------

## Poischack

Je n'avais pas dllloader en use flags et tout en ~x86 et et mes ati-drvers dans mon unmask, j'avais le même genre d'erreur (agp_xxx symbol not found). J'ai modifié mon makefile, recompile et tout le tralala et magie ça marche.

Merci

----------

